

Ask HN: What's your monitor set up? - tomerico

I'm using a 28" monitor at 1920x1200. I get to see a lot of text, and the text is as big and clear as it gets. I used to work with a dual 19" monitor setup, but now I don't have space on my desk for an extra monitor...
======
stuff4ben
At home, 15" laptop set to 1440x900 and external 22" set to 1920x1080. At
work, 15" laptop set to 1680x1050 and external 19" set to 1440x900.

Obviously I use two different laptops, but I'd rather go with my home setup
than my work setup.

------
bgnm2000
I have a desktop w/ a 19" next to my pc laptop - 15", next to my macbookpro
13" with external 23" its a lot of monitors, but I like it a lot.

------
ScottWhigham
Dual 24s set up horizontally

